# Estonian: saatekava



## Setwale_Charm

Tervist!!
Can somebody tell me what the word "saatekava" means?
I have seen it on an advertising board but have not found it in the dictionary.
  Tänan väga.


----------



## halfminded

How about *broadcasting programme *?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

So what words is it made up of?


----------



## urizon9

Hi! How about broadcast+programme= *TV/radio guide*?


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Tänan väga, urizon


----------



## astlanda

Setwale_Charm said:


> So what words is it made up of?


saade + kava


----------

